# A work in progress **Updated progress 7-31-07**



## D-izzle (Jan 20, 2007)

its pretty he's going to be very cute! What kind of horse?looks like quarter!


----------



## MorningDusk (Jul 25, 2007)

D-izzle said:


> its pretty he's going to be very cute! What kind of horse?looks like quarter!


Not sure exactly. Hm, I think I will have to ask the owner about that, but that _he_ is a _she_  lol. Its quite alright though. And thank you for the comment! Hopefully i'll hussle my booty off the computer chair and finish it.


----------



## squirejoe (Jul 29, 2007)

So far so good.  Hope you keep us posted.


----------



## MorningDusk (Jul 25, 2007)

squirejoe said:


> So far so good.  Hope you keep us posted.


Thank you for your kind comment, and I will keep ya'll updated as well! I worked on it for a little today, but I'll have to get an updated picture tomorrow due to lack of sunlight outside =)


----------



## MorningDusk (Jul 25, 2007)

Alright, here is an updated picture/progress of the drawing. Though you don't see much change. I just started shading near the forelock then worked more on the neck area.


----------

